# Littlewoods building Liverpool may 2018



## Lavino (May 9, 2018)

A early morning meet in Liverpool with @GK-WAX to try a few locations around the city that resulted in a few fails but can wait for another day. Then we decided on littlewoods.this one I have tried before with @telf and @whoopashooppa but didn't manage to get far so roll on a few years and I'm back again. Last time it was a bit of a fort knox so wasn't expecting to find a way in. Now yes it's stripped out but I enjoyed it especially up on centre tower roof on a sunny morning. So here's some history and photos.
History...
Architectural charity SAVE Britain’s Heritage welcomes new plans to save Liverpool’s most prominent Art Deco landmark, the huge white Littlewoods building that dominates the city’s eastern approach.
Built in 1938 for Littlewoods’ famous football pools, the tall central clock tower and streamlined concrete profile are visib le far across Liverpool. The building housed the giant printing presses that sent millions of pools coupons across the country every week, to player s dreaming of winning a golden ticket.







photos from SAVE Britain’s Heritage
The National Lottery superseded the football pools, and the building has lain derelict for over a decade. English Heritage refused an application to list the structure and two redevelopment schemes have fallen victim to the recession. Earlier this year, local press reports warned that demolition was becoming increasingly likely as the structure fell into decline .
SAVE responded by drawing national media and ministerial attention to the building’s importance , owned by the Homes and Communities Agency. SAVE P resident Marcus Binney accu sed N ational Regeneration A gencies of indifference to the building’s demonstrable architectural and historic significance.
T he building was seen by sev eral million viewers when SAVE Deputy D irector Rhiannon Wicks appeared on the Alan Titchmarsh show in S eptember with Dan Snow, to highlight its plight .
Now Manchester based developers Capital & Centric Plc have announced their intention s to buy the building . They are submit ting a planning application to Liverpool City Council to convert it into a hotel wi th commercial space.
The new proposal, drawn up by Shedkm Architects , would see £16 million of private sector money invested in the refurbishment project , which could start on site summer 2013 . The project is thought to have won financial support from the mayoral City Deal fund. SAVE salutes the Mayor’s positive achievement in working with national government and the private sector in response to public opinion to secure the future of this important building.


DSC_3040 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3066 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3065 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3064 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3063 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr

url=https://flic.kr/p/JRoMB5]



[/url]DSC_3062 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3061 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3059 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3057 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3054 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3053 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3052 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr



DSC_3051 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3050 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3048 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3047 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3045 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3043 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3039 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3038 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DSC_3067 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (May 9, 2018)

Deserves preserving, nicely shot Lavino, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (May 9, 2018)

Apart from the peely paint and the pigeon shit that don't look in too bad a nick.


----------



## HughieD (May 9, 2018)

That's one big place that. Nicely captured Lavino!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 9, 2018)

Wonderful building and great views, to SAVE!!!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 10, 2018)

That's a nice building, part of Liverpool's history. The natural light is in your favour as your photos have come out nice.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 10, 2018)

Nice set of images Lavino - Knowing this place very well, would have liked to see your take on the externals with a couple or so shots.


----------



## Lavino (May 10, 2018)

Yes I know to be honest I didn't think we would get in. So didn't take any before and then forgot on way out.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 10, 2018)

That's rather nice.some lovely light there.i think the pools still exists


----------



## Landie_Man (May 10, 2018)

Lovely, may have to have a look!


----------



## Goodall1989 (Jul 9, 2018)

Im from Liverpool and live about 200 metres away from the building. It’s recently been sold to a film and production company who is going’s to renovate it into a film studios apparently. They’ve said it’s going to be the biggest film studios in the north.


----------



## Lavino (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks like this might be the last report from littlewoods. Such a shame on a iconic building like that.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 3, 2018)

Some nice atmospheric shots there.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 3, 2018)

Lavino said:


> Looks like this might be the last report from littlewoods. Such a shame on a iconic building like that.



Was thinking that too. Very sad.


----------



## Lavino (Sep 3, 2018)

https://youtu.be/moqqaeiet1g

It's pretty bad fire. Hope they can save it.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 3, 2018)

It's a big building but looks like at least a quarter has been burnt.


----------

